# Travel Tubes?



## springer (Mar 30, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of someone building crawl tubes into their floor plan?  Kind of like little kid crawl tubes.......


----------



## MacGyver (Apr 22, 2009)

For what purpose? Drug smuggling? 

We built a cable way into a commercial project we completed recently. A lid can be lifted and all cables and pipework accessed at any point. This was for a technology teaching space.


----------



## Waterwelldude (Apr 23, 2009)

Not sure why anybody would do that. Unless they wanted to hide something or somebody.
Other than running pipes or wires like stated above, I cant see any reason to do that.
Trying to keep ground water out is going to be another thing all together.

Just my thoughts.


Travis


----------



## Steevo (Sep 21, 2009)

In a garage?  Under floor?  Through walls?


----------



## imported_dakuda (Sep 29, 2009)

When I rehabbed my house, I added something between my crawl space and attic to run wires up, if needed.  It was easy to do when the drywall was removed.  For under the floor, I don't see it being as useful.


----------



## Huh? (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm onfused are you talking about tunnels to crawl through or tunnels to run cords through?


----------



## imported_dakuda (Sep 29, 2009)

I was talking about cords.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 1, 2009)

I think he was talking about crawl tubes, that would be awesome. I would build them to my neighbors house as an escape route.


----------



## sajis18 (Nov 5, 2009)

Travel sized tubes are a bonus packing item, especially in these challenging days of packing after airport security changes, when liquids and gels carried on airplanes must adhere to strict airport rules. Using sample sizes helps - here's where to get small travel sized tubes in three ounces or less of liquids and gels like deodorant, make-up, hair gel, shampoo, shaving cream and other liquids and gels, as well as laundry soap, food and more than you would imagine even comes in small, sample sized travel packets.................................


----------

